# Non-owners getting calls yet?



## M_at (Dec 10, 2000)

Just wondering whether there are any current non owners who have received calls yet?

I signed up pretty much as soon as the VM form was made available but still no call


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

hope not, but still loads of S1 owners still to get calls yet  I'm really surprised it's taking them so long to call round. Really didn't think many S1 owners would still be around.
Then again with the upgrade page not asking to verify any details anyone could have used it


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

They are certainly working from more than one list now

I was called and signed up on Monday (install date was the 15th)
- that was to a virgin phone line

I got a call just now on my other number (BT line) 
- not sure which list is which though!


----------



## nbaker (Sep 28, 2002)

mikerr said:


> They are certainly working from more than one list now
> 
> I was called and signed up on Monday (install data was the 15th)
> 
> I got a call just now on my other number - not sure which list is which though!


I got called today on my mobile and signed up and also got a call this evening on my landline.


----------



## Fixerman (Jan 31, 2011)

M_at said:


> Just wondering whether there are any current non owners who have received calls yet?
> 
> I signed up pretty much as soon as the VM form was made available but still no call


Anybody know how many S1 folks are interested?


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

I have just got signed up and who I spoke to did seem to suggest they were only calling Series 1 Tivo owners at the moment.
Seems if you missed a call Monday you may get the call tonight


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

I missed a call on monday but they spoke to my wife and left a number to call back. Did so tonight and during call defintely was asked to check that I'm a current TiVo owner so maybe they are still prioritising that list


----------



## M_at (Dec 10, 2000)

jonphil said:


> hope not, but still loads of S1 owners still to get calls yet


That's not exactly a very charitable statement.

I was one of the very first TiVo owners and had TiVo until a few years ago when we changed over to Homechoice which sort of made TiVo redundant as we were watching more and more non linear TV. I sold the box off to a good home, lifetime sub and all.

I'm now in a Virgin cable area and so would like to upgrade to TiVo again - having been a long time TiVo supporter (Two plushies and a TiVo watch) and having signed up with Virgin's interest form before some of the S1 folks getting calls do I not deserve as much of a crack of the whip?


----------



## Fixerman (Jan 31, 2011)

M_at said:


> That's not exactly a very charitable statement.
> 
> I was one of the very first TiVo owners and had TiVo until a few years ago when we changed over to Homechoice which sort of made TiVo redundant as we were watching more and more non linear TV. I sold the box off to a good home, lifetime sub and all.
> 
> I'm now in a Virgin cable area and so would like to upgrade to TiVo again - having been a long time TiVo supporter (Two plushies and a TiVo watch) and having signed up with Virgin's interest form before some of the S1 folks getting calls do I not deserve as much of a crack of the whip?


Well said Sir!:up:


----------



## okonski_uk (Dec 28, 2000)

I think it was all down to which list you signed up to - the 1st ever was the 'Oh Hello' website, asking those to register an interest. 2nd was Roy's who presented VM with a hot list to VM of S1 users. The 3rd list was created as part of tne weblink sent to all active TiVo users as a system message.

That probably explained why I got 2 calls - and I expect to get one more then the 'General Interest' list starts being called.

It would appear that irrespective of the list you are on, the 'discount' will be the same - which I think is slightly galling for those that have been waving the flag and actually using the kit without a break for 11 years....


----------



## hokkers999 (Jan 5, 2006)

Fixerman said:


> Anybody know how many S1 folks are interested?


We were interested (daughter & father in law) when it was announced there was a "special" deal for S1 owners.

As everyone now knows that was another vm lie, it's the same deal for everyone.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes, it's a special deal. No-one said anything about it being _exclusivelly available_ to S1 owners; unless you'd like to point out where.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Guy who called me yesterday told me I was selected as a series 1 user looking to upgrade and I'd been chosen as one of the lucky 200 for the first round of installs.
I have no reason to suppose that wasn't true and no reason to suppose it was.
If I were Virgin I would be contacting existing Series 1 users and tempting them to pay an early adopter rate and upgrade them to a top line TV package - they'll be more tolerant of any initial problems and require less support.
I remember helping my brother and my parents to get to grips with their Tivos so I can imagine that Virgin will want to take babysteps with the installations and the first round of support calls - years of Tivo usage will clearly help with that!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Just to say that I have been reliably informed that this 200 figure is complete nonsense.



Head Of PR said:


> Right, reading that, that 200 number means nothing - could be anything from the number of people on his list, even just from S1 community - we've had tens of thousands reg on the main site though, and hence why things are taking a bit longer than expected, and way way more than 200 are installed!


----------

